# What do you want for Xmas?



## dirty andy (Dec 24, 2015)

well?!

All I want is an autographed picture of Matt Derrick straddling a bike under an overpass shirtless, pounding a steel reserve. X)

Anyone else?


----------



## Anagor (Dec 24, 2015)

My parents asked me what I want for Christmas ... I said nothing, I have everything I need.

Well, after some thinking I told them I'd like to have another trip to UK for New Years Eve ... money for the coach ticket that is cause I'm dirt broke atm ... so I will be back travelling in a few days.


----------



## dirty andy (Dec 24, 2015)

I have everything I need as well , my dad will still probably get me a bottle of Johnny walker and a 2016 Norfolk southern train calendar.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Dec 24, 2015)

Getting laid would be nice -_-

Or my bike to be working properly


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 24, 2015)

All I want is to have some peace of mind. I plan on goin out to walmart make a couple bucks. Buy a few odds and ends that I need like a new cook set and Iphone charger. Then go camp out somewhere all day with some good food coffee tobacco and read some books work on my crafts and call my folks. Just get my shit together really.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 24, 2015)

I want everybody to be happy.

Second on the list would be a house in Hawaii with several acres so all my StP friends will have a place to hang out, grow food, build stuff and have another place to call home.


----------



## creature (Dec 24, 2015)

i like Michael's idea!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 25, 2015)

dirty andy said:


> well?!
> 
> All I want is an autographed picture of Matt Derrick straddling a bike under an overpass shirtless, pounding a steel reserve. X)
> 
> Anyone else?



are you sure about that? i don't think anyone wants to see my gelatenous body shirtless. it could happen though.

honestly, i want a van/bus more than anything in the world right now. i'm tired of living like a bum in the woods all the time. i figure if i sold everything i owned (minus laptop) i can come up with about 2200. not terrible, but not quite enough...

i told myself i wouldn't go back to austin again, but i might have to since it's so easy to find work there, and in a few months i could probably get the vehicle i've always wanted.


----------



## kokomojoe (Dec 25, 2015)

Im getting some new boots so that's cool, I guess I don't really want/need much as far as material stuff. To be on another train and making some new friends and travelling with some ones I haven't seen in a while would be really tight.


----------

